
Why Microsoft's new Edge browser could be a true Google Chrome rival - chemodax
https://www.windowscentral.com/microsofts-new-version-edge-just-might-give-google-chrome-run-its-money
======
koverda
The issue with beating chrome isn't feature parity, but overcoming the massive
lock-in.

~~~
elamje
Not super active with Chrome, so what lock-ins are you referring to? Like
password management and extensions?

~~~
anoncake
Maybe the lock-in caused by Google (and others) making Chrome-only websites.
But AFAIK its not brazen enough to exclude other Blink browsers.

~~~
elamje
What websites are Chrome only?

~~~
hpen
Chrome often implements new browser features before other browsers. So,
webapps are made with new features that aren't available in Safari, etc

